# Spiny eel looks sick HELP!!!!



## bradley22 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

I have a 2ft tank with 1 spiny eel and 2 mollies. PH 6.6 Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0 and Nitrate 5ppm Temp of 26 degrees i have had the eel about 3 weeks and i fed him live black worms. Today i saw him upside down looking very very sick and he was behaving strangely too swimming vertical to the top of the water and i thought he may have been looking for food and he didnt eat he just then swam back down to sand he hasnt buried himself under the sand but he hides in a cannon or in 2 plastic pvc pipe i have put in there as well. Seemed happy. I tried hand feeding him some frozen blood worms and i put them near his mouth and he sucked them up and he seemed a little happier is he either not eating the worms or something else. I read that spiny eels have red spots on them if they are sick he has nothing on him at all is there something maybe else i could feed it. I am lost!!!!! HELP ME!!!!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

How often are your lights on? Try feeding him after the lights go out. The eels tend to be more nocturnal feeders. Also, what kind of sand is in the tank? How big is the eel?


----------

